# Emotiva vs Marantz



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

So new to the forum and needed some advice, I was looking into a few options for new sound. Have always loved Marantz as a receiver for sound, but Pioneer SC series are pretty sick. I have also talked with several people in terms of using separates and Marantz seems to take the cake again. However, I considered the Pioneer with an emotiva amp. If going with amps, is it better to mono block fronts and use a 3 channel for the rest? Or use a 5 channel amp for all? If i use emotiva , i wanted xlr connections and the pioneer does not offer that on the SC . Marantz mono seem to be a little much for my range of $ am I going the right direction?? Keep in mind (spacious room and existing speakers are CM9 x 2 CM center CM 10 inch sub CM5 for rears (like bowers a lot) 
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack, great to have you here. 

Some may think me bias but I think your choices in gear are _stellar_! :laugh: (see signature below) 
Ive been extremely pleased with my rig and a Marantz AV7005/Emotiva XPA-5 would make for a potent separates rig, certainly my 1st choice. Hear great things about Pioneer but have no experience with them. Emotiva has a good return policy if the XPA-5 falls short of your expectations. However for me it produces hearing-damage levels in a 15x19 room and fairly demanding speakers, power has never been short. Be advised the XPA-5 XLRs are _not_ true balanced connections if thats your reason for going with XLR, you would have to go with the XPA-1 mono blocks at $1000 each to achieve true balanced XLRs.


----------



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome info!! Would you consider the av7055 with the mm7055/mm7025 in pairing marantz separates? Would u have true balanced with this setup. I have heard that emotiva is coming with a new processor but don't know too much about it. Again Marantz has always been my bias lol. I do like the mono's from emotiva as well but like u said, rom size might become a little much for the ear lol so 5 channel it might be lol


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree your choices are sound, my only complaint with Marantz is the lack of any THX processing. I had a Marantz for a short time and really missed the THX Cinema and Ultra 2 modes that my Onkyo has for movies.


----------



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ton
Would you consider using the SC series from Pioneer?? I know that a/v receivers that have the thx stem to Pioneer and Onkyo, but what amp would you suggest? My original question was pairing the Pioneer with emotiva either mono for fronts and 3 channel for the rest or is simply a 5 channel the best route?? 
Thanks to those who have responded really helping the decision out!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, the SC series would be fine although I prefer Audyssey over Pioneers room eq Whats your budget for the receiver?


----------



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

My budget is around 1500 but could swing 2k if needed, any thoughts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I higly recomend the Onkyo 5009 from accessories4less.
Its a powerhouse and has every feature you could ever want including the very best video processor, Auddyssey Multi EQ XT32 and sub EQ as well as THX Ultra2 certification. You may not even need external amps with that one as it very capable of producing over 110watts per channel all channels driven full range.


----------



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome receiver, but have read that people knock onkyo"s reliability or have experienced several issues from newer hdmi models, is this true? I like the fact of qdeo processing bc I am getting the oppo 93 so feel that it would be great pairing! I also considered the denon 4311 but know that the processor chip is restricted, I saw that the onkyo has dual chips which will do better for video processing. Overall monster choice!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I know of many owners of Onkyo including myself that have had no issues. The issue is that Onkyo sells twice if not three times as many receivers as the competition so there will be more bad units that may get by. The advantage with Accessories4less and a factory refurbished unit is that you are getting one that any issues will have been resolved. Ive bought for them and have no problems recommending them to anyone.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

HTGeek7 said:


> Awesome receiver, but have read that people knock onkyo"s reliability or have experienced several issues from newer hdmi models, is this true? I like the fact of qdeo processing bc I am getting the oppo 93 so feel that it would be great pairing! I also considered the denon 4311 but know that the processor chip is restricted, I saw that the onkyo has dual chips which will do better for video processing. Overall monster choice!!


Yes, you can add my name to the list of folks who have experienced HDMI issues with Onkyo. Heres what I recently had to say to an Onkyo owner about their HDMI issue...



TypeA said:


> Sorry to hear about your issue, Ive had the same issue in the past myself and I know it can be frustrating. It sounds like a very common issue, sounds like an HDMI 'handshake' issue (essentially a communication failure between source, AVR, and display). My former AVR, an Onkyo 3007, would require I cycle back and forth between different sources before I got a clear and stable image on the source I wanted. My problem was completely solved by replacing my AVR with a completely different make and model. Not sure whether it was a difference in how the different manufactures design and implemented their HDMI system or if it was the fact that my new AVR has no video processing of any kind, or perhaps a combination of both differences that did the trick. Not saying you have to replace your AVR, you may find a trick that will fix it (like I did switching back and forth between sources). You can also try by-passing any video processing and see if that helps. Also, did you unplug the AVR and let it sit for a moment, see if that helps? Knowing what I know about HDMI and how fickle it is, I venture to say there is nothing wrong with your AVR per se.


Thread

Often audio and video processing are redundant in an AVR and are easily satisfied in either the display or in the sources like the Oppo you mentioned. Only important processing spec in an AVR is Audyssey room correction, IMO.



HTgeek7 said:


> Would you consider the av7055 with the mm7055/mm7025 in pairing marantz separates? Would u have true balanced with this setup.


While I _love_ the matching look of the AV7005 and MM7055 combo, and I think the new Marantz design represents one of the finest 'looks' in gear today, I would still pick the XPA-5 over the MM7055. The XPA-5 is a more powerful amp; 200 WPC vs 140 WPC, and for less money; $900 vs $1200. Dont know if the Marantz amp is truly balanced...


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have had the pleasure of using the UMC-1 and the AV-7005, both are great units but for my friends, clients, etc the nod always goes to the 7005 even at twice the cost.

There are refurbished units available on accessories4less as well so you can even get it cheaper. I have a 6006 in my own now.


----------



## ho8569hk (Mar 25, 2012)

vote for Marantz.....


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

A possible issue Onkyo and Integra AVRs and separates (besides the recall -- see the thread about that) is that they tend to run hotter than the competition. External fans might be appropriate, especially if you need to run them in enclosed spaces. Electronic equipment tends to fail more quickly when it's run hot.


----------



## Tweaked (May 24, 2012)

You wouldn't need the video processing offered by the Onkyo since the Oppo BDP-93 already has the best available - unless you have other source devices that would require it. One downside with products designed to meet the needs of a wide audience is the duplication of features between the various devices in your system. It would be really nice if you could pick and chose which modules/features each component would have but such customization isn't feasible at prices mere mortals can afford.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Tweaked said:


> You wouldn't need the video processing offered by the Onkyo since the Oppo BDP-93 already has the best available - unless you have other source devices that would require it. One downside with products designed to meet the needs of a wide audience is the duplication of features between the various devices in your system. It would be really nice if you could pick and chose which modules/features each component would have but such customization isn't feasible at prices mere mortals can afford.


Welcome to Home Theater Shack Tweaked. Agreed, same can be said of the audio decoding. Duplication of features not only appeals to a wider audience but all those redundant features look _great_ on spec sheet too. :whistling:

Personally, all I ask of an AVR is strong switching and distribution with a good measure of speaker control and room correction. Things like power, decoding and processing can be achieved at either the source, or at the display, and likely at equal or better performance than your typical full-featured AVR (save maybe outboard power, which is a personal preference thing)


----------



## Tweaked (May 24, 2012)

Hi TypeA, thanks for the welcome but best not to get me started on marketing and spec sheets! I've wasted countless hours pouring over the numbers and claims of various companies only to end up less informed than I already was. Oh well, I do so love the end result - I just wish I could get to it quicker.


----------

